# Sell me on...water aerobics



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 11, 2013)

Here in the past year, my right knee has been bothering more and more. A few years back, I had an MRI on the same leg for an unrelated condition and discovered I have a partial tear of the meniscus. I am pretty sure it was an incident from 25 years ago were I attempted to give my brother a flying clothesline but missed and land on that knee.:doh:

Since 2009, I have been in a desk job for 9 hours a day with 2 hours a day in commute. Suffice it to say, I don't exercise and have developed the weight gain to prove it.

I am not looking to lose weight necessarily but I do want to start exercising again and a number of people have extolled the virtues of water aerobics. The low impact on my joints keeps getting repeated to me and now I am curious about taking a class. Has anyone here taken water aerobics and would like to share their experiences? Thanks in advance!


----------



## moore2me (Jul 12, 2013)

Water aerobics are great for joint problems. You will feel better probably within the first week. I took them for a year and I loved it. 

My cousin (age 60) just had to have a knee replacement. Her doctor had her doing mild water aerobic activities BEFORE the surgery so she could build up her strength and exercise some new muscles she would need after the surgery. She worked the old knee hard in the water and after her surgery (she can get back in the water when the wounds heal.) She is mending fantastic tho. Thanks to the water.

For non-swimmers, you don't have to get in water any deeper than your chest or your nipple area. You don't have to put your head underwater,

If you think you cannot get in or out of the pool, most places have a dip chair or a really sturdy set of concrete steps (maybe 3) with a strong stainless steel handrail.


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 12, 2013)

I have taken classes and they are terrific. You get a good bit of cardio an the resistance in the water helps with toning. It doesn't feel strenuous but when you get out of the pool and gravity takes over you know you worked out. There are people of all ages, shapes and sizes in the classes I have been too, and people are encouraged to go at their own pace. The place I go to has a chair lift into the pool as well as the wide stairs already mentioned for easy access in and out of the pool. Many places have a drop in fee so you can take a few classes without having to commit to 8 weeks in case you don't like it. I think you will though!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 12, 2013)

I do deep water aerobics, and we get these goofy belts that hold us up so our chest and shoulders are above the water. It is fantastic. It's so fantastic that now when I go to the gym alone, I get one of those goofy belts and essential run laps in the pool. Deep water is no impact because your feet never touch the bottom of the pool, while regular water aerobics is low impact because there is contact with the bottom of the pool. We get people of all sizes and fitness levels at the classes from fat women like me to members of the local U's track team.


----------



## Tad (Jul 12, 2013)

My wife has a meniscus tear (and general knee wonkiness). Not dissing water aerobics at all, but really, seriously, get thee to a physiotherapist. They can give you directed exercises and stretches to very specifically strengthen the muscles that support the knee. For my wife this made a world of difference (from all walking was painful to 'it is only a couple miles I'll be fine. If we end up going farther I might be tender tomorrow.' Which is short of 'no problems at all' of course, but has been a massive improvement in quality of life.

Then you also do the water aerobics as a general exercise to stay fit that doesn't stress your knee (my wife bikes for that, btw--another low impact activity, if you use your gears aggressively so you aren't ever pushing really hard).

Good luck!


----------

